Ask HN: How to find/compare trading algorithms with Quantopian? - westurner
======
westurner
I found this, which links to a number of quantitative trading algorithms that
significantly outperform as compared with SPY (an S&P 500 ETF):

"Community Algorithms Migrated to Quantopian 2"

[https://www.quantopian.com/posts/community-algorithms-
migrat...](https://www.quantopian.com/posts/community-algorithms-migrated-to-
quantopian-2)

Why even build a business, create jobs, and solve the world's problems?

~~~
westurner
... "Impact investing"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_investing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impact_investing)

"Is this a good way to invest in solving for the #GlobalGoals for Sustainable
Development ( [https://GlobalGoals.org](https://GlobalGoals.org) )?"

